

iWatch Concept - JoshGlazebrook
http://toddham.com/blog/iwatch-concept/

======
agrostis
Won't it try to rotate about one's hand when one swipes up or down?

------
codezero
Out of curiosity, Does anyone know what tools are usually used to make
composite videos like the one of the animated UI here?

~~~
throwwit
Photoshop and some raytraced 3d rendering system... (Blender/YafaRay or
Rhino/Brazil perhaps) Looking forward to what apple comes up with, I've got a
few guesses, but if my guesses are correct I'd rather see it be a surprise.

